# Eaton Place tunnels,Belgravia,London



## old git (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Guys, just a little pointer! I have been told about some old air raid type tunnels in Eaton Place gardens.
Does anyone know of them or fancy checking them out before they are filled shortly?
Im told that one of the three entries is accessible.Fill your boots!


----------



## old git (Feb 14, 2018)

old git said:


> Hi Guys, just a little pointer! I have been told about some old air raid type tunnels in Eaton Place gardens.
> Does anyone know of them or fancy checking them out before they are filled shortly?
> Im told that one of the three entries is accessible.Fill your boots!



Now filled. You missed the boat!


----------



## wolfism (Feb 14, 2018)

Did you not go for a look yourself?


----------



## old git (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes did a site visit for my company in 2011. Wasn't allowed in but shown some pictures.In the end nothing was done for seven years until a rival did it recently and it appeared on Twitter.Cant win em all.


----------



## AlanFlying (Feb 18, 2018)

Those "tunnels" had other uses. Some were true tunnels, others were large drains.


----------

